# Ship "Argo" of West Hartlepool.



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

My ancestor, Evan Evans, was on the "Argo" in 1899 as an A.B. The ship was registered in West Hartlepool and the official number was 102733 and she had a registered tonnage of 1,970. He signed on in Barry on June 2nd; 1899 and paid off in Barry on September 11th; 1899. The voyage description was "Columbo" and he had a "Very Good" discharge for conduct and character. Can anyone give me any more information on this ship or know where I can get a photo of her? Thanks.
Phil Hughes. (Vindi Phil)


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Try 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships A/slides/Argo-02.html and scroll through till you find on that might fit
Ray


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

Ray, many thanks for your swift reply. I've had a look and found 2 that could be the ones but no details so I'll keep looking. Cheers,
Vindi Phil.


----------



## michael56 (Jun 18, 2009)

Try this link (or cut and paste it). She looks the same as the photo you aleady have.

http://7seasvessels.com/?p=28480

Regards
Michael56


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

michael56 said:


> Try this link (or cut and paste it). She looks the same as the photo you aleady have.
> 
> http://7seasvessels.com/?p=28480
> 
> ...


Definatly the vessel with the o/n 102733

Roger


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Ship Argo*

A/noon Phil,Argo ON 102733 3071g 325.0ftx47.1ftx22.4ft T.3Cy
08.1895-Completed by Wm Gray, West H/pool #501 for Rickinson,Sons&Co,W/pol
1915-W.H.Vernall,london
2.12.1917-Torpedoed and sunk by U.35

Hope this helps Ted


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Argo.*



ted nutt said:


> A/noon Phil,Argo ON 102733 3071g 325.0ftx47.1ftx22.4ft T.3Cy
> 08.1895-Completed by Wm Gray, West H/pool #501 for Rickinson,Sons&Co,W/pol
> 1915-W.H.Vernall,london
> 2.12.1917-Torpedoed and sunk by U.35
> ...


Many thanks indeed Ted. Much appreciated.
Phil.


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Argo.*



Roger Griffiths said:


> Definatly the vessel with the o/n 102733
> 
> Roger


Many thanks Roger. Much appreciated.
Phil.


----------

